# An update packet just came in.



## SierraSigma (Jan 20, 2018)

And the notes on Google Play say: "Made adjustments to the second part of garden safari".

Im only 3 gold butterflies off, but those that are struggling, now's the time to get cracking Id imagine.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 20, 2018)

I HOPE it's to make it easier. Especially with only 4 days to get them all. =[


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 20, 2018)

They'll have probably just bumped the spawn and catch rates a bit due to all the complaints. I highly doubt they would have done anything to make it harder.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 20, 2018)

The one I downloaded on the 17th says the exact same thing. And I don't have anything new to update today? Does your one have today's date on it?


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 20, 2018)

Im running version 1.1.3 (e82OF). Don't know what that last bit means. It wasnt an update off Google Play. It was one of those ones where you start the app and a loading screen and a percentage bar comes up.

Everywhere Ive mentioned it Im not saying it as a fact or anything. I think theyve updated it. I dont know. And if Im wrong then renewed interest in the event cant be bad, even if just for a little bit.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok, that's the one I'm running too. Thanks!


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 20, 2018)

...And nooooo new villagers. What are they doing. Villagers need to be coming at a mich faster pace or this game will be boring to everyone by the time thye add them all. I'd expect like 20 a week.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 20, 2018)

Alien. said:


> ...And nooooo new villagers. What are they doing. Villagers need to be coming at a mich faster pace or this game will be boring to everyone by the time thye add them all. I'd expect like 20 a week.



20 a week lol come on, think how long it takes to level them to 20, we don't need that on top of all the events lately lol i think the pacing is perfect if not too fast and i'm an avid player. We need a slight break from all the events so I don't have to play 24/7


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 20, 2018)

Alien. said:


> ...And nooooo new villagers. What are they doing. Villagers need to be coming at a mich faster pace or this game will be boring to everyone by the time thye add them all. I'd expect like 20 a week.



You're joking, right? 20 a week is absolutely ridiculous. Frankly, the amount of villagers in the game right now is enough for the time being. I can guarantee barely anybody has maxed out the current villagers as well as collected everything else in the game


----------



## J087 (Jan 20, 2018)

The 1.1.3 update was released on the 16th, and added the second part of the event to the game.
Nothing was updated because the new butterflies weren't even released at that time.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 20, 2018)

Alien. said:


> ...And nooooo new villagers. What are they doing. Villagers need to be coming at a mich faster pace or this game will be boring to everyone by the time thye add them all. I'd expect like 20 a week.


Well don't except stuff like that to happen and treat it like its the Animal Crossing Switch announcement. They gotta get bug fixes in. And I looked at all the leaks they shown this winter, and buddy, you'll probably have to wait until spring for new villagers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And don't expect them to increase the capture rate of those winter butterflies, they purposely want you to buy leaf tickets so you can let Lloid catch them for you with a 100% guaranteed catch rate...


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 21, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> You're joking, right? 20 a week is absolutely ridiculous. Frankly, the amount of villagers in the game right now is enough for the time being. I can guarantee barely anybody has maxed out the current villagers as well as collected everything else in the game



Not when Walker and Biskit are not in the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Well don't except stuff like that to happen and treat it like its the Animal Crossing Switch announcement. They gotta get bug fixes in. And I looked at all the leaks they shown this winter, and buddy, you'll probably have to wait until spring for new villagers.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And don't expect them to increase the capture rate of those winter butterflies, they purposely want you to buy leaf tickets so you can let Lloid catch them for you with a 100% guaranteed catch rate...



Not like I care anyways. The game is boring.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 21, 2018)

Ugh. I hate Walker.

Bring on Marina though. She's stupid popular too so I think she has a good chance.

All I can say is my game definitely downloaded some extra data yesterday morning. NOT off Google Play, just a little one when the app started and a progress bar came up.

As for extra villagers, I looked back at update notes on a wiki and so far they have been released on a regular basis. If they follow the same pattern, expect more this Thursday.

I've been playing since launch. I wasnt particularly efficient at first but now I have all but the latest 4 villagers at level 16. Tomorrow the first ones should turn 17. I think the pacing is perfect. I like the new additions, but there has to be room to max out the first 40, and do their special requests (which is what Im currently working on and am half way through).


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 21, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Ugh. I hate Walker.
> 
> Bring on Marina though. She's stupid popular too so I think she has a good chance.
> 
> ...



Omg how dare you. Walker is the greatest thing to ever touch the earth.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 21, 2018)

Hahaha. I dont like his eyes. He has cold, dead eyes...


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Jan 21, 2018)

I want Aurora she is in my New Leaf (/only) town and has been my favorite ever since I moved in and she was one of the starters.


----------

